# Touchpad Detected as Generic PS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse

## xorsema

Hi, I have a netbook running Gentoo with a supposedly multi touch (and most likely synaptics or similar trackpad) that Gentoo/the Linux Kernel is detecting as a "Generic Wheel Mouse".  I have scoured google looking for a solution but every post on all the forums I have found say that the issue was solved in one of the latest kernel updates.  However, I am running Linux 3.0.0 and I still have the problem. I know the touchpad is multitouch as it is advertised clearly on the stickers it came with and on the box.  I will post all relevant info below.

"lspci":

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Pineview DMI Bridge (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller (rev p02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Tigerpoint LPC Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 2060 (rev c1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 1000 Series

```

"cat /proc/bus/input/devices":

```
I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event0 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0003 Version=0000

N: Name="Sleep Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0E/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event1 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=4000 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="Lid Switch"

P: Phys=PNP0C0D/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event2 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=1

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="Video Bus"

P: Phys=LNXVIDEO/video/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event4 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=3e000b00000000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=sysrq kbd event5 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=10000 c020000000000 0 0 700f02000003 3803078f830f401 febfffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse1 event7 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

```

"xinput list":

```
� Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

�   ��� Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

�   ��� ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse                 id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

� Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ��� Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ��� Power Button                               id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ��� Video Bus                                  id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ��� Power Button                               id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ��� Sleep Button                               id=9   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ��� AT Translated Set 2 keyboard               id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

"uname -a":

```
Linux max-netbook 3.0.0 #2 SMP Wed Aug 3 15:56:53 PDT 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N550 @ 1.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

The netbook model is the Acer Aspire One D255.

I appreciate the help, thanks in advance!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

xorsema,

Please post your 

```
emerge --info
```

 output and the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## xorsema

"emerge --info":

```
Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.0 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.0-x86_64-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N550_@_1.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 09 Aug 2011 06:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync11.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aim alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gdu gif gtk gzip iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms libnotify mad matroska mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs syslog tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis wifi x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

"/var/log/Xorg.0.log":

```
[    48.668] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.2

Release Date: 2011-05-28

[    48.674] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    48.676] Build Operating System: Linux 3.0.0 x86_64 Gentoo

[    48.678] Current Operating System: Linux max-netbook 3.0.0 #2 SMP Wed Aug 3 15:56:53 PDT 2011 x86_64

[    48.680] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    48.682] Build Date: 11 August 2011  01:15:40PM

[    48.684]  

[    48.686] Current version of pixman: 0.22.0

[    48.688]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    48.693] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    48.700] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 16 09:44:56 2011

[    48.837] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    48.840] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    48.893] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    48.894] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    48.894] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    48.894] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    48.894] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    48.894] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    48.894] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    48.930] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    48.930]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    48.930] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    48.930]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    48.930] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    48.930]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    48.930] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    48.930]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    48.930]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    48.932] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    48.932]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    48.932]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    48.932] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    48.932] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    48.932] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    48.932] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cf160

[    48.932] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    48.932]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    48.932]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[    48.932]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[    48.932]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[    48.934] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:a011:1025:0349 rev 2, Mem @ 0x58180000/524288, 0x40000000/268435456, 0x58000000/1048576, I/O @ 0x000060c0/8

[    48.935] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:a012:1025:0349 rev 2, Mem @ 0x58100000/524288

[    48.935] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[    48.935] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    49.214] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    49.223] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    49.223]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    49.223]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    49.223]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    49.223] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    49.224] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    49.224] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    49.224] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    49.224] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    49.224] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    49.224] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    49.224] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    49.224] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    49.229] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    49.230]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    49.230]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    49.230]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    49.230] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    49.230] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    49.267] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    49.292] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    49.292]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    49.292]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    49.292] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    49.292] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    49.292] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    49.293] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    49.305] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    49.305]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.13.0

[    49.305]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    49.305]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    49.305] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    49.305] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    49.306] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    49.383] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    49.383]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    49.383]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    49.383] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    49.383] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    49.383] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    49.393] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    49.393]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.2.0

[    49.393]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    49.393] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    49.393] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[    49.393] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[    49.393] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[    49.393] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    49.393] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    49.394] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    49.431] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    49.431]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 2.14.0

[    49.431]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    49.431]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[    49.431] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    49.444] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    49.444] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    49.444] (II) Unloading vesa

[    49.445] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    49.447] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    49.448] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    49.448] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    49.448] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    49.448] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    49.451] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[    49.452] (--) using VT number 7

[    49.464] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    49.465] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    49.465] drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

[    49.465] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

[    49.465] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    49.465] drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

[    49.465] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

[    49.465] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

[    49.465] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    49.466] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    49.466] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    49.466] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    49.466] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Pineview GM

[    49.466] (--) intel(0): Chipset: "Pineview GM"

[    49.466] (**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

[    49.466] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

[    49.466] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

[    49.466] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

[    49.567] (II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0

[    49.595] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[    49.595] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1

[    49.595] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 61d2  Serial#: 0

[    49.595] (II) intel(0): Year: 2009  Week: 0

[    49.595] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    49.595] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

[    49.595] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 22  vert.: 13

[    49.595] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    49.595] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    49.595] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    49.595] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    49.595] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.590 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.325 greenY: 0.540

[    49.595] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    49.596] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    49.596] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    49.596] (II) intel(0): clock: 49.8 MHz   Image Size:  222 x 125 mm

[    49.596] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1104 h_blank_end 1338 h_border: 0

[    49.596] (II) intel(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 602  v_sync_end 608 v_blanking: 620 v_border: 0

[    49.596] (II) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[    49.596] (II) intel(0):  AUO

[    49.596] (II) intel(0):  B101AW06 V1

[    49.596] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[    49.596] (II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff0006afd26100000000

[    49.596] (II) intel(0):    0013010380160d780a15859758538a26

[    49.596] (II) intel(0):    25505400000001010101010101010101

[    49.596] (II) intel(0):    0101010101017413003a415814203020

[    49.596] (II) intel(0):    2600de7d000000180000000f00000000

[    49.596] (II) intel(0):    00000000000000000020000000fe0041

[    49.596] (II) intel(0):    554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

[    49.596] (II) intel(0):    004231303141573036205631200a0029

[    49.596] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042

[    49.596] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    49.596] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)

[    49.597] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    49.597] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    49.597] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    49.597] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    49.597] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    49.597] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    49.597] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    49.597] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    49.597] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1

[    49.597] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x60.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)

[    49.597] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    49.597] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    49.597] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    49.625] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1

[    49.625] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected

[    49.625] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

[    49.625] (II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    49.625] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1024x600

[    49.625] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    49.625] (II) intel(0): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling

[    49.625] (**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (220, 130) mm

[    49.625] (**) intel(0): DPI set to (118, 117)

[    49.625] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    49.625] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    49.625] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    49.646] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    49.646]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    49.646]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    49.646] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    49.646] (==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

[    49.646] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    49.646] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i915

[    49.646] (II) intel(0): Allocated new frame buffer 1024x600 stride 4096, tiled

[    49.672] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    49.672] (II)         solid

[    49.672] (II)         copy

[    49.672] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    49.672] (II)         put_image

[    49.672] (II)         get_image

[    49.672] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[    49.672] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    49.673] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

[    49.704] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    49.707] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    49.707] (==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

[    49.707] (II) intel(0): Set up textured video

[    49.707] (II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

[    49.707] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[    49.708] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[    49.708] (--) RandR disabled

[    49.708] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    49.709] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    49.709] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    49.709] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    49.709] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    49.709] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    49.709] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    49.709] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    49.709] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    49.709] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    49.709] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    49.709] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    49.709] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    49.709] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    49.709] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    50.002] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    50.003] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    50.003] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    50.003] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

[    50.003] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    50.003] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/i915_dri.so

[    50.003] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    50.005] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 158

[    50.672] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    50.672] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    50.672] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    50.672] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    50.673] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    50.688] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    50.689]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 2.6.0

[    50.689]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    50.689]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[    50.689] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    50.689] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    50.689] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    50.689] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    50.689] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    50.689] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    50.689] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[    50.689] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    50.690] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    50.690] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    50.690] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    50.771] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[    50.771] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    50.771] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    50.771] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    50.771] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    50.771] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    50.771] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    50.771] (--) Video Bus: Found keys

[    50.771] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    50.771] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4/event4"

[    50.771] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    50.772] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    50.772] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    50.772] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    51.181] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    51.181] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    51.181] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    51.181] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    51.181] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    51.182] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    51.182] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    51.182] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    51.182] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    51.182] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    51.182] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    51.182] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    51.182] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    51.182] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    51.185] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)

[    51.185] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    51.186] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    51.186] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    51.187] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    51.187] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[    51.187] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    51.187] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    51.187] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    51.187] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[    51.187] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    51.187] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[    51.187] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    51.187] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    51.187] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    51.188] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    51.206] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Laser Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event6)

[    51.206] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    51.206] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    51.206] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB Laser Wheel Mouse'

[    51.206] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    51.206] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

[    51.207] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    51.207] (--) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons

[    51.207] (--) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    51.207] (--) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

[    51.207] (--) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    51.207] (--) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Found absolute axes

[    51.207] (II) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    51.207] (II) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    51.207] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    51.207] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    51.207] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input6/event6"

[    51.207] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Laser Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[    51.208] (II) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    51.208] (WW) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: ignoring absolute axes.

[    51.209] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    51.209] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    51.209] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    51.209] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    51.210] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Laser Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    51.210] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    51.228] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[    51.228] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    51.228] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    51.228] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    51.228] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    51.229] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    51.229] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    51.229] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    51.229] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    51.229] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5/event5"

[    51.229] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    51.229] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    51.229] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    51.229] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    51.232] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event7)

[    51.232] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    51.232] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    51.232] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse'

[    51.232] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    51.232] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

[    51.232] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[    51.232] (--) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    51.233] (--) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    51.233] (--) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

[    51.233] (--) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    51.233] (II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    51.233] (II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    51.233] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    51.233] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    51.233] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7/event7"

[    51.233] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[    51.233] (II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    51.234] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    51.234] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    51.234] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    51.234] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    51.235] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    51.236] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    54.351] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042

[    54.351] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    54.351] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)

[    54.379] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042

[    54.379] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    54.379] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)

[    58.450] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042

[    58.450] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    58.450] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)

[   434.484] (II) config/udev: removing device USB Laser Wheel Mouse

[   434.485] (II) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Close

[   434.486] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   434.486] (II) Unloading evdev

[   435.777] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[   438.928] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[   438.929] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

[   438.936] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042

[   438.936] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   438.936] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)

[   439.245] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Laser Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event6)

[   439.245] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   439.245] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   439.245] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB Laser Wheel Mouse'

[   439.246] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   439.246] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

[   439.246] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[   439.246] (--) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons

[   439.246] (--) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   439.246] (--) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

[   439.246] (--) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[   439.246] (--) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Found absolute axes

[   439.247] (II) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[   439.247] (II) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[   439.247] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   439.247] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   439.247] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input8/event6"

[   439.247] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Laser Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[   439.247] (II) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[   439.247] (WW) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: ignoring absolute axes.

[   439.248] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   439.249] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   439.249] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   439.249] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   439.257] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Laser Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   439.257] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  1722.446] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[  1725.635] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[  1725.635] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

[  1725.639] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042

[  1725.639] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  1725.639] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)

[  1725.672] (EE) Unable to open evdev device "/dev/input/event6".

[  1725.672] [dix] couldn't enable device 10

[  1725.673] (II) config/udev: removing device USB Laser Wheel Mouse

[  1725.675] (II) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Close

[  1725.675] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1725.675] (II) Unloading evdev

[  5560.751] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[  5564.058] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[  5564.059] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

[  5564.081] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042

[  5564.081] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  5564.081] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)

[  6660.142] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[  6663.370] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[  6663.370] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

[  6663.387] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042

[  6663.387] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  6663.387] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)

[  7542.082] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[  7545.358] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[  7545.358] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

[  7545.396] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042

[  7545.396] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  7545.396] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)

[  7546.681] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Laser Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  7547.743] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  7547.747] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Laser Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event6)

[  7547.747] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  7547.747] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  7547.747] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB Laser Wheel Mouse'

[  7547.895] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  7549.423] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

[  7549.423] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[  7549.424] (--) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons

[  7549.424] (--) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  7549.424] (--) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

[  7549.424] (--) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[  7549.424] (--) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Found absolute axes

[  7549.424] (II) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  7549.424] (II) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[  7549.424] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  7549.424] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  7549.424] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input9/event6"

[  7549.425] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Laser Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[  7549.425] (II) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[  7549.425] (WW) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: ignoring absolute axes.

[  7549.426] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  7549.426] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  7549.426] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  7549.426] (**) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  8731.728] (II) config/udev: removing device USB Laser Wheel Mouse

[  8731.814] (II) USB Laser Wheel Mouse: Close

[  8731.814] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  8731.814] (II) Unloading evdev

[ 16782.883] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[ 16786.199] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[ 16786.200] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

[ 16786.202] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042

[ 16786.202] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[ 16786.202] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)

[ 19864.728] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[ 19868.441] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[ 19868.441] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

[ 19868.451] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042

[ 19868.451] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[ 19868.451] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)

[ 21075.819] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[ 21078.991] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[ 21078.991] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

[ 21079.006] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042

[ 21079.006] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[ 21079.006] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)

[ 22148.746] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[ 22152.461] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[ 22152.461] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

[ 22152.477] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 25042

[ 22152.534] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[ 22152.534] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   49.80  1024 1072 1104 1338  600 602 608 620 -hsync -vsync (37.2 kHz)

```

----------

## VoidMage

What does 'udevadm info -q all' print for that touchpad/mouse ?

If it's really the kernel, that doesn't see it as a touchpad, you won't get far anyway.

Are you sure you've got touchpad support in the kernel ?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Does your netbook have an ALPS touchpad? If it is so, please see Bug about ALPS on Kernel.org and this forums discussion: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-865425-highlight-alps.html

----------

## xorsema

VoidMage, that command seems to have invalid arguments.  Also, I made sure to check if touchpad support was in the kernel, which I assume it is because I have the psmouse module and elantech/synaptics_i2c enabled as well, so that should be enough.  I have no way of knowing what type of touchpad I have because I wiped Windows as soon as I got this netbook, and I know of no way of finding out otherwise.  The model of netbook has different revisions which have different types of touchpads(ALPS, elantech, etc...).  If there is some way to tell it would probably help me a great deal.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Well, apply the patch mentioned in the bug I linked to above to your kernel sources (Link to patch: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/350841/), rebuild your kernel, reboot with new kernel and see if the touchpad shows up like this:

```
 $ xinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ ImPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint                      id=12    [slave  pointer (2)]
```

Another try could be " $ dmesg | grep -i alps" to see if anything shows up. (Quicker at least)

----------

## xorsema

Success! Sort of...

Here is the output of "xinput list" once again:

```
� Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

�   ��� Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

�   ��� PS/2 Mouse                                 id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

�   ��� AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint                   id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

� Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ��� Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ��� Power Button                               id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ��� Video Bus                                  id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ��� Power Button                               id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ��� Sleep Button                               id=9   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ��� AT Translated Set 2 keyboard               id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

The problem is I would like to turn off tap to click, turn back on vertical scrolling and change other settings, but synclient cant find the device.  I assume synclient is what is used to change the settings?  Can they be changed at all with this patched driver?

Thanks for the help so far, at least I got somewhere.

----------

## arhenius

Hi.

I'm struggling with the ALPS dual pointer on my Toshiba Tecra. Until now I managed to use the kernel patch, but synclient doesn't do anything. 

I managed to have some 3rd mouse emulation or scrolling (not the two at the same time) with  gpointing-device-settings but those settings are volatile and I can not copy them into xorg.conf.d/50-touchpad. Does anybody knows how gpointing-device-settings "talks" to X? Also, how can I install.

With gpointing-device-settings I can either:

 Press both mouse buttons and scroll with the trackpoint or the touchpad; or

 Press both mouse buttons and emulate the third mouse button (which is very usefull for copy/pasting)

Unfortunatelly I cannot do both at the same time. I tried to use the kelnel's Macintosh mouse button emulation the emulate button3, but it doesn't work.   :Sad: 

This is my xinput list:

```

 xinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ USB Optical Mouse                          id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ DualPoint Stick                            id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad           id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation           id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ CNF9055                                    id=9   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard               id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Toshiba input device                       id=15   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

Best regards

----------

## Yamakuzure

Great news!

A new patch showed up (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318567#c25), and now ALPS GlidePoint Touchpads are not only recognized properly, but:

```
sed@sed-notebook ~ $ xinput list --short 13

AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad                id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]

sed@sed-notebook ~ $ synclient | head -n 12

Parameter settings:

    LeftEdge                = 268

    RightEdge               = 1523

    TopEdge                 = 191

    BottomEdge              = 1088

    FingerLow               = 12

    FingerHigh              = 14

    FingerPress             = 127

    MaxTapTime              = 180

    MaxTapMove              = 96

    MaxDoubleTapTime        = 180

    SingleTapTimeout        = 180
```

Nice, eh?

btw.: If you are using KDE, SystemSettings can now configure ALPS! *yay*

----------

## arhenius

Ok. Those were some great news   :Very Happy: 

I installed kernel-3.0.4-r1, which already has the new patch. The DualPoint device on my Tecra now appears on gpoint-device-settings. 

I was able to enable 3rd button emulation, vertical scrolling, two finger scrolling (this was surprising as I thought this device did not support multi finger gestures!) and used http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad/Xorg_7.3 to enable taping on the touchpad.

Unfortunately the two top buttons (mouse button 1 and 3 for the DualPoint Stick) are dead. They do not give any response in xev, or in general operation. The button for disabling the touchpad is also dead, as it was before.

How can I get the two top mouse buttons back again? Any ideas? 

```

filipe@arrhenius ~ $ xinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ DualPoint Stick                            id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad           id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ CNF9055                                    id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard               id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Toshiba input device                       id=14   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

```

filipe@arrhenius ~ $ xinput list-props 12

Device 'DualPoint Stick':

   Device Enabled (129):   1

   Coordinate Transformation Matrix (131):   1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000

   Device Accel Profile (250):   0

   Device Accel Constant Deceleration (251):   1.000000

   Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (252):   1.000000

   Device Accel Velocity Scaling (253):   10.000000

   Evdev Axis Inversion (254):   0, 0

   Evdev Axes Swap (256):   0

   Axis Labels (257):   "Rel X" (139), "Rel Y" (140)

   Button Labels (258):   "Button Left" (132), "Button Middle" (133), "Button Right" (134), "Button Wheel Up" (135), "Button Wheel Down" (136)

   Evdev Middle Button Emulation (259):   0

   Evdev Middle Button Timeout (260):   50

   Evdev Wheel Emulation (261):   0

   Evdev Wheel Emulation Axes (262):   0, 0, 4, 5

   Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia (263):   10

   Evdev Wheel Emulation Timeout (264):   200

   Evdev Wheel Emulation Button (265):   4

   Evdev Drag Lock Buttons (266):   0

```

```

filipe@arrhenius ~ $ xinput list-props 13

Device 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad':

   Device Enabled (129):   1

   Coordinate Transformation Matrix (131):   1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000

   Device Accel Profile (250):   1

   Device Accel Constant Deceleration (251):   2.500000

   Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (252):   1.000000

   Device Accel Velocity Scaling (253):   12.500000

   Synaptics Edges (267):   300, 1700, 210, 1190

   Synaptics Finger (268):   12, 14, 127

   Synaptics Tap Time (269):   180

   Synaptics Tap Move (270):   107

   Synaptics Tap Durations (271):   180, 180, 100

   Synaptics Tap FastTap (272):   0

   Synaptics Middle Button Timeout (273):   75

   Synaptics Two-Finger Pressure (274):   139

   Synaptics Two-Finger Width (275):   7

   Synaptics Scrolling Distance (276):   48, 48

   Synaptics Edge Scrolling (277):   1, 0, 0

   Synaptics Two-Finger Scrolling (278):   1, 0

   Synaptics Move Speed (279):   1.000000, 1.750000, 0.081934, 40.000000

   Synaptics Edge Motion Pressure (280):   14, 79

   Synaptics Edge Motion Speed (281):   1, 195

   Synaptics Edge Motion Always (282):   0

   Synaptics Off (283):   0

   Synaptics Locked Drags (284):   0

   Synaptics Locked Drags Timeout (285):   5000

   Synaptics Tap Action (286):   0, 0, 0, 0, 1, 0, 0

   Synaptics Click Action (287):   1, 1, 1

   Synaptics Circular Scrolling (288):   0

   Synaptics Circular Scrolling Distance (289):   0.100000

   Synaptics Circular Scrolling Trigger (290):   0

   Synaptics Circular Pad (291):   0

   Synaptics Palm Detection (292):   0

   Synaptics Palm Dimensions (293):   10, 99

   Synaptics Coasting Speed (294):   20.000000, 50.000000

   Synaptics Pressure Motion (295):   14, 79

   Synaptics Pressure Motion Factor (296):   1.000000, 1.000000

   Synaptics Grab Event Device (297):   1

   Synaptics Gestures (298):   1

   Synaptics Capabilities (299):   1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 0

   Synaptics Pad Resolution (300):   1, 1

   Synaptics Area (301):   0, 0, 0, 0

   Synaptics Noise Cancellation (302):   12, 12

```

```

filipe@arrhenius ~ $ xinput query-state 12

2 classes :

ButtonClass

   button[1]=up

   button[2]=up

   button[3]=up

   button[4]=up

   button[5]=up

ValuatorClass Mode=Relative Proximity=In

   valuator[0]=388

   valuator[1]=392

```

```

filipe@arrhenius ~ $ dmesg | grep -i touch

[    3.062306] input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input8

filipe@arrhenius ~ $ dmesg | grep -i stick

[    3.048943] input: DualPoint Stick as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7

```

EDIT:

```

filipe@arrhenius ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-touchpad.conf 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

        Driver "synaptics"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

   Option      "Protocol" "event"

   Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

```

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *arhenius wrote:*   

> Ok. Those were some great news  
> 
> I installed kernel-3.0.4-r1, which already has the new patch. 
> 
> (...)
> ...

 You could try gentoo-sources-3.0.4-r1, it uses the patch version 0.9, the -r1 uses v0.7. The new set fixed some problems for me, maybe it fixes yours as well.

----------

